# Denial for a Unbundled service



## twiceasnice (Jul 31, 2012)

confused:
I billed a claim to AARP Medicare Complete, I used the codes of 99213 with a mod of 25, J1040, E0730, 97535. Also on the same claim was 64483, 64484 and A4641. Now with A4641 I'm aware of sending in the description for the A4641, But 64483 & 64484 were denied as unbundled services and they are saying that they are bundling it with 97535, that I must use a modifer when billing the code with an add on but I thought it was only when you use a add on with 2 units I was just told that I may have to use a LT or RT.

Please help
Thank you


----------

